# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXBOX STANDALONE NOKIA BOX - NEW EXE - SL3 all hash for RAPUYAMA, RAPIDO, RAP3Gv4

## gsm4maroc

*MXKEY and MXBOX 
WORLD SOCIAL NETWORKING BE A PART OF IT* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *MXBOX HTI (High Tech Interface) NOKIA FLASHER* *STANDALONE SX4AUTH, SD REPAIR, SIMLOCK REPAIR, 
NCK CALC, SL3 HASH CALC and SL3 NCK CALC*     *40 Links to download v3.5 revision 0.0 ONLY EXE FREE*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *MXKEY / MXBOX v3.5 revision 0.0*  *CHANGES:*  *
- mobileEx.exe patch, in case some body bricked HTI after update.**
- With this version, users allowed to update HTI when card plugged to other reader.*    *  MAIN
- Added, visual detail when MXKEY plugged to HTICCID.
- HTI firmware update routine implemented.
- Introduced HTI Firmware version 00.08   NK(Nokia Service Tool)
- Added, STANDALONE security repair function for all hash for RAPUYAMA,RAPIDO,RAP3Gv4 phones.
(required HTI with firmware 00.08 - please update your HTI)
  * SX4AUTH (PA_SL/PA_SL2/PA_SL3/PA_SIMLOC30) 
* SD REPAIR (PA_SL/PA_SL2/PA_SL3/PA_SIMLOC30)
* NCK CALC (PA_SL/PA_SL2)
* SL3 BF HASH CALC (PA_SL3/PA_SIMLOC30)
* SL3 NCK CALC (PA_SL3)        
- Improved, HTI FBUS protocol routines 
- Fixed, Manual erase address selection 
- Minor bug fixes  *      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *MX-KEY official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (in construction)
Indonesia - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *MX-KEY official support forums:*
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Pakistan: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
FARSI (Persia/Iran): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
BR,
Manole

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا للمتابعة ياصاحبى مثبت لفترة

----------


## المرشوم

[marq="2;left;2;alternate"] 
موضوع جميل متمني لك دوام الصحة والعافية
[/marq]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

احب ازكر ان ليس هناك جديد مهم تم فقط اصلاح وتحسين الاصدارة الاخيرة السابقة وتم اضافة بعض الهاشات

----------

